

Larry Ellison calls Salesforce the 'Roach Motel' of cloud services - marklittlewood
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/06/ellison-reveals-oracles-public-cloud-calls-salesforce-the-roach-motel-of-cloud-services/

======
jayfuerstenberg
Stay classy Larry.

